# In need of legit letro



## iawi (Feb 28, 2011)

any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 28, 2011)

We will have some in stock very very soon. Tuesday!

Extreme Peptide - Research Chemicals


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 28, 2011)

iawi said:


> any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


CEM Products the sponsor here has legit letro.


----------

